# Thoughts on "Carbs & Cals" book



## Alloneword (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not having much luck with my diet, i hate everything that's good for me except Apples, no i'm serious.

Anyone read this book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carbs-Cals-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1343936282&sr=1-1

I have heard it's a bit of gold mine as far as info and helpful stuff, anyone read it and your thoughts would be welcome.

*All1*


----------



## Vicsetter (Aug 2, 2012)

Bad news I'm afraid, I don't find Apples are very good for my BG.  Unless you test you wont know.  Strawberries seem OK but we are all different so hte book may not be all that much use to you.  The carbs bible offers an enormous range of food stuffs with their carb values. or you can get them all for free on-line.


----------



## slipper (Aug 8, 2012)

I found the book helpful when first diagnosed, as it showed various portion sizes which was an excellent reference.  You do need to find out what you can eat yourself, preferably by testing, but it is nice to have a book like this with everything in one place.


----------



## KateF (Aug 9, 2012)

The book and the phone apps are good (android currently better than iphone version).  Go for the carbs, cals, protein and fats version not just C&C, then you can help yourself learn about carbs but also see your overall food and weight management.

We use it daily (only been carb counting for 4 months) to plan meals, get the right amounts of carbs and keep track of what is eaten (in the app).


----------



## Amanda102 (Aug 9, 2012)

We use it all the time, having been given it at hospital when Hannah was first diagnosed. It is now very well thumbed, but I have also recently got the app for my iPad and Hannah's iPod. Wouldn't be without it!


----------



## musicnote (Aug 10, 2012)

When I was first diagnosised with diabetes the carb and cals book was recommended.  I found it extremely useful to help me with visualising the food and the amount of carbs in it.  Although I admit I had to get the app on my phone cause it was a bit heavy to carry around.


----------



## SeN10eL (Aug 28, 2012)

*Excellent book IMHO*

This book changed my 11 year old son from struggling with pencil, paper, fingers and calculator to a quick glance and he knows the carb content all in a short few weeks. It also helped me too. I would recommend it to anyone. Shame they don't do the app for the blackberry though... got to go buy a retched iPhone now *tisk*


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2012)

SeN10eL said:


> This book changed my 11 year old son from struggling with pencil, paper, fingers and calculator to a quick glance and he knows the carb content all in a short few weeks. It also helped me too. I would recommend it to anyone. Shame they don't do the app for the blackberry though... got to go buy a retched iPhone now *tisk*



There is a Blackberry version available here:

http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/123718/


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There is a Blackberry version available here:
> 
> http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/123718/



........apparently takes ages to load and is quite problematic....shame! carbs and cals is great on iphone and android


----------



## MaryPlain (Aug 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> There is a Blackberry version available here:
> 
> http://appworld.blackberry.com/webstore/content/123718/


Interestingly, I found my copy of carbs and cals which I was given free at some point - I think with my expert meter, or it could have been with my pump.  I looked up blackberries yesterday and couldn't find them in the index!


----------



## scotty (Aug 31, 2012)

I have just received this book free of charge off bayer find it usefull as just started to carb count myself


----------



## scotty (Aug 31, 2012)

scotty said:


> I have just received this book free of charge off bayer find it usefull as just started to carb count myself



I ment smiley dam I pad lol


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Oct 17, 2012)

i find the app very helpful especially if out for dinner !

If i cant find it on the app ! google it ! google is like THE bible !


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 17, 2012)

I find this useful when out and about or having take away, for both the carb count and calorie values.......


----------



## landylara (Oct 28, 2012)

Carbs and cals is a great book. I dont have an iphone or and android phone so am getting the pocket sized version as well to carry around with me


----------

